# DOES ANYONE KNOW OF ANY PRIVATE SPERM DONORS IN WORCESTERSHIRE?



## Harry1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi all, 
Myself and my partner of 5 years are looking to have a baby, my partner wants to carry and we want to try with a private donor to start with but someone who was going to help us has just pulled out..
We live in Worcestershire but have no idea where to start to find a donor..any ideas?

Any advise would be gratefully appreciated.

Many thanks J+C


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi J & C

We used a known sperm donor and it took us a while to find him through the internet. Although we're based in Birmingham he's based up near Wigan so we had to negotiate transport. I think most of us that have used known donors have had to accept some amount of travel, either on our own or the donor's part.

We found our donor through the parenting forum in rainbow network. I know others have had success with Free sperm donations worldwide - http://www.sperm-donors-worldwide.com/ or there seems to be another site - http://www.free-sperm-donations.com/subscribe.htm and there are other forums you could try.

Good luck!

Gina.

/links


----------



## Harry1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Gina,
Thanks for the info I appreciate that, will try those sites but where do we get in touch with parenting forum in rainbow network??
That sounds a good place to start also.

We would have no probs with travel etc..

Thxs again.  J & C


----------

